# In Memory of the 66, May They Rest in Eternal Peace



## daveT (Apr 4, 2019)

Story attached about the worst aviation accident in Hawaii history and *the deadliest accident in the history of United States Naval Aviation*. The naval aircraft accident involved a Douglas R6D-1 Liftmaster transport which crashed into a mountain in Hawaii on March 22nd, 1955, killing all 66 people on board.
From exploring the crash site to the Hawaiian spirit realm it is all in the story. 
I welcome your comments about this story

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## daviemax (Apr 4, 2019)

Not to detract from your excellent research, but in point of fact a more deadly USN aviation accident occurred 86 years ago today - 4 April 1933 - when 73 lives were lost in the crash of Airship Akron.


----------



## daveT (Apr 5, 2019)

daviemax said:


> Not to detract from your excellent research, but in point of fact a more deadly USN aviation accident occurred 86 years ago today - 4 April 1933 - when 73 lives were lost in the crash of Airship Akron.


 It remains the worst air disaster in the history of Hawaii and the deadliest accident *involving a heavier-than-air aircraft in *the history of United States naval aviation.


----------

